# Help Koi wird rot !!!!!!



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

Als ich heut in den Teich schaute, bin ich erschrocken da mein sonst weißer Koi anfing von der Schwanzflosse ab rot zu werden.
Flossen sind normal wie immer´, und er macht mir einen recht fitten eindruck. Er frisst auch wie immer, schwimmt nicht krumm. Sieht nicht krank aus.

*Was könnte er haben? 
Oder ist es ganz normaler Farbwechsel ( kann das ein koi überhaupt ? ) ?.

Bitte helft mir

tschüss*


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

Du schreibst "von der Schwanzflosse ab". 
Da kann ich mir nun garnichts drunter vorstellen. 

Vielleicht kannst ein Foto machen. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Also auf dem Bild sieht man es nicht sehr genau, aber ich dachte mir das es vielleicht am Koi Futter liegen könne, es enthält Farbpikmente.

Ich mach mir solche Sorgen hab ihn jetzt schon 2 1/2 jahre lang


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

also auf dem foto erkene ich ne menge pflanzen einen stabgitterzaun und einen fisch der ziemlich orange ist. mehr nicht.......

kois können ihr farbbild leicht verändern......


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

hi,

Also denkt ihr das es nichts schlimmes ist ?, ja meine Kamera ist nicht gerade die beste   

Und die Pflanzen sind auch gut gewachsen, vorallem die Seerose ( nimmt überhand ).

Danke bin jetzt wieder beruhigt.

tschüss


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo K....f.....,

also ich will Dich ja jetzt nicht wieder beunruhigen....weder Lars noch rainthanner konnten auf dem Bild was erkennen.   

Sie haben nichts über den Gesundheitszustand sagen können ....!

Versuch doch ein besseres Foto zu schießen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo Katzen __ Wels
Sieht aus als sei das Wasser rosa ,kann vom Farbfutter kommen.
Dann würde ich das Futter wechseln und einen Wasserwechsel von 30
prozent machen.
Wenn nur der Koi rosa ist kann es stress sein oder ein Zeichen für eine Krankheit.
Aber so nach dem Bild zu Urteilen tip ich eher auf das Farbfutter.
paul


----------

